# Cookmaster by Masterbuilt



## bookem (Jan 28, 2012)

So I just purchased this new electric smoker.  It was on sale for $100 and since it was made by Masterbuilt, I thought it was a good deal even if it may be secondary brand.  Does anyone have any experience with these units? 

Also, I'm thinking I can use this for cold smoking with the AMNPS.  My only concern with that is I don't really see anything for air inlets, so I'm not sure it would stay lit.  There's just a small hole on the bottom where the grease can hangs.  There's only a small hole in the back for smoke to escape as well as some looser seams that I'm assuming smoke leaks through. 

I took some pics with my cell phone, not great, but hopefully this will help explain.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey Bookem

Nice Score for $100!!

You are correct, that you are gonna need some fresh air for proper combustion

Roller has a very similar unit, and he sent me these pics






	

		
			
		

		
	
     
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
    
	

		
			
		

		
	







I tested his idea, and it really works good.  i picked up a cheap aquarium pump from Walmart for $7 and some 1/8" tubing.  Rather than drill a hole in the side, I fished it up thru the drain hole.

Any tubing above the hole will melt, so use a short piece of copper tubing above the hole.

Todd


----------



## jesse t (Jan 28, 2012)

My Masterbuilt analog box and water/chip tray assembly look nearly identical to yours with the exact same ventilation (or lack thereof).  I just got my AMNPS and am in the process of my first smoke with it.  I too am concerned about enough air getting to the unit but figured I would give it a go before modding anything.  About 1.5 hours in on baby back ribs and the AMNPS is still going strong after the initial light.  Smoke is flowing nicely out of the hole on the upper rear corner and from the door seams.  I read somewhere about someone getting the needed air flow by adjusting how tightly the door shuts.  Anyhow, I'll post an update when I'm down with the smoke to let you know if it lasted the whole ~5 hours.  I actually have the aquarium pump and necessary tools at the ready if I need to go in for emergency smoker surgery!


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 28, 2012)

Cool News!

Some guys just crack the door

TJ


----------



## bookem (Jan 28, 2012)

That is good news Jesse.  Let me know how it all turns out.  I do like the idea of adding the air pump though the bottom too.  If necessary, it seems like an easy enough fix.


----------



## jesse t (Jan 28, 2012)

Update:  The pellets are actually burning through a little faster than I anticipated according to the instructions.  I opened the door to check on them and they burst into open flame, so I figured they were getting to much direct heat.  The AMNPS was resting on the chip tray, so I added some more pellets, moved it up to the lowest rack, and added a small upside down foil tray between the AMNPS and the heat.  That seems to be settling things down.  So far, a lack of air flow does not seem to be a problem in my case.


----------



## jesse t (Jan 29, 2012)

Final update: AMNPS slowed down when I moved it and gave it more of a shield but kept a steady stream of smoke until I was done.  I'm going to hold off on any mods for now.


----------



## mvoigt (Jun 22, 2012)

I have this smoker and have had good luck with it. I did remove the temp controls and replaced it with a PID controller and realy. I can control the temp now to within 1 degree. works awesome


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice score! It's got a 1500 watt element...my MES 40 is 1200.


----------



## ron burgundy (Jul 1, 2013)

Are you still lighting the pellets with a torch or will they start with the heating element?


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Jul 1, 2013)

Just a comment.  True cold smoking takes a temp of around 60-80 degrees and is done for many days (or weeks).  Usually the fire box is completely separate from the unit to keep the temp down, and you need a cold air feed (unless you are doing this in a cold climate).  You would be hard pressed to keep the temp down that low with the fire inside the cooking chamber.


----------



## ron burgundy (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't want that low of a temp.  Its electric-no flame and I want it cooked too like the posts above.


----------



## tallsmokeman (Aug 26, 2014)

whats a PID controller and relay and where can I get them?
Thanks!


----------



## sb59 (Aug 26, 2014)

Jesse T said:


> Update:  The pellets are actually burning through a little faster than I anticipated according to the instructions.  I opened the door to check on them and they burst into open flame, so I figured they were getting to much direct heat.  The AMNPS was resting on the chip tray, so I added some more pellets, moved it up to the lowest rack, and added a small upside down foil tray between the AMNPS and the heat.  That seems to be settling things down.  So far, a lack of air flow does not seem to be a problem in my case.


Check the color of the burned pellets when done. If they are mostly black with no white ash while they did smoke, you will have created a lot of creosote and I would recommend trying the air pump or some of the mods. for the analog smokers posted on this site. Creosote drip on your food is not tasty!


----------



## ron burgundy (Aug 27, 2014)

Where is your drip tray if the amnps is in the middle?


----------



## ron burgundy (Aug 27, 2014)

Where can I buy some of that tubing?  Any hardware store


----------

